# Link folgen und Antwort verarbeiten NICHT ANZEIGEN



## Magier (6. Apr 2015)

Liebe Gemeinde

ich möchte einen kleinen Links schreiben der auf einer Seite allen Links folgt und einige davon folgt.
Ich weiß ich könnte das auch mit wget, o.ä. aber ich möchte es lernen. Bisher habe ich nur in C, C++ und VB geschrieben, daher ist mir vieles neu.
Ich habe bisher folgendes:


```
// ==UserScript==
.
.
// @grant       none
// ==/UserScript==

var obj_ListeByName = document.getElementsByName('indexlist');
if(obj_ListeByName.length > 0){
	if(obj_ListeByName[0].length > 0){	
	 var obj_Liste = obj_ListeByName[0];
	 var str_Subs = ""; //Nur zum anzeigen
	 for (var i =0; i < obj_Liste.length ; i++) {
         str_Subs = str_Subs + "\n" + obj_Liste[i].value;
     }	
	 alert("obj_Liste[0]     : " + obj_Liste[0] +     "\n" +		
		  "obj_Liste        : " + obj_Liste +        "\n" +
		  "obj_Liste.length : " + obj_Liste.length + "\n" +
		  "str_Subs         : " + str_Subs);		
	}	
 }
```

Dieser bestimmt nicht schön Code, zeigt mir folgendes:

```
obj_Liste[0]     : [object HTMLOptionElement]
obj_Liste        : [object HTMLSelectElement]
obj_Liste.length : 159
str_Subs         : 
index.htm
.
.
index159.htm
```
Ich habe jetzt also dieses Array oder Objekt, mit den Links index.htm, usw usw......
Wie springe ich die jetzt an und bekomme was dahinter steckt, ohne das sich dafür ein neues Fenster öffnet?

Meine Suche bei Google war bisher erfolglos, da ging es immer darum die Fenster zu öffnen, verändern usw....
Weiß einfach nicht wie das heißt was ich suche....(wie immer  )

Schon mal herzlichen Danke
Magier

P.S. Hoffe doch ich bin im richtigen Forum oder? Ist doch ein JavaScript Problem?


----------



## consider (6. Apr 2015)

Das hier ist ein Javaforum. Da biste wohl eher falsch.

Guck mal in die Abteilung für Verirrte:

http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-zu-javascript/


----------



## Magier (6. Apr 2015)

Sorry.....

Kann man den Thread irgendwie verschieben oder soll ich den da neu erstellen?


----------

